# Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren



## GamerXDFreak (16. Juli 2014)

*Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Jo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem beim Installieren von Linux auf dem Oracle VirtualBox Programm.

Während dem Start von Linux tritt ein Errorcode auf E_FAIL. Weitere Informationen im Anhang.


----------



## Jimini (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Schau mal nach, ob die Kernel-Module geladen sind, gib' hierzu in einem Terminal "lsmod | grep vbox" ein. Bei mir sind vboxdrv, vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt und vboxpci geladen, ich weiß gerade nicht auswendig, welche davon zwingend notwendig sind, tippe aber mal auf die ersten drei.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GamerXDFreak (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

In welchem Terminal im Programm? Oder in Linux.


----------



## Jimini (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Ach sorry, du bist ja in Windows. Hast du nach der Virtualbox-Installation das System neugestartet? Falls nein, hol das mal nach und versuche es nochmal, die VM zu starten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GamerXDFreak (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Hab ich schon versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Jimini (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Schau mal hier: VirtualBox funktioniert nicht mehr? Fehlercode: E_FAIL (0x80004005)
Bzw. kannst du auch den Fehlercode googlen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GamerXDFreak (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Ich habe einige Lösungsansätze probiert. Jedoch blieb ich weitgehend Erfolglos.

Zusätzlich habe ich die Virtualisierungs Funktion im BIOS aktiviert ohne erfolg.

mfg 

Gamer


----------



## Jimini (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Ist die Fehlermeldung nach wie vor die gleiche? Tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen VMs auf?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheJumper0 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Versuch doch einfach mal eine Windows VM aufzusetzen, dann wüsste man schonmal obs an VB oder dem Linux liegt  . Oder mal mit Vmware Player probieren.


----------



## shadie (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Welche CPU wird denn genutzt wenn ich mal fragen darf?
Gibt viele Prozessoren und MB die sich bei virtualisierungen quer stellen.


----------



## Jimini (17. Juli 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Versuch doch einfach mal eine Windows VM aufzusetzen, dann wüsste man schonmal obs an VB oder dem Linux liegt  . Oder mal mit Vmware Player probieren.



Wenn die Fehlermeldung so früh kommt, liegt es am Wirtssystem bzw. Virtualbox selber.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheJumper0 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

@Jimini Deshalb auch die Idee das ganze einmal mit VMware Player zu testen.

Den Einwand von @shadie  würde ich auch berücksichtigen! Wäre hilfreich wenn der TE seine Hardware postet.

Gruß


----------



## shadie (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*

Ich hatte auch mal einen Laptop und da wollte keine einzige Virtualisierungssoftware drauf laufen.
Ich denke die CPU oder das MB sind für Virtualisierungen nicht ausgelegt


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2014)

Statt direkt auf zu geben würde ich erstmal versuchen in den Einstellungen der VM alle unterstützenden CPU-Features auszuschalten.
Anders herum könnte man auch im BIOS gucken ob die Optionen dort deaktiviert sind. Das könnte eine Autoerkennung der CPU durch Virtualbox ziemlich verwirren ( VB sieht dass die CPU VT... kann, das BIOS lässt sie aber nicht durch).


----------



## Jimini (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*



Jimini schrieb:


> Ist die Fehlermeldung nach wie vor die gleiche? Tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen VMs auf?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Eine Antwort hierauf wäre auch gut. Bzw. die Fehlermeldung mal genauer anzusehen und nach Lösungen für den Fehlercode zu suchen. Alles andere ist nicht viel mehr als Spekulation.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Juli 2014)

Bei manchen Mainboards muss man die CPU Virtualisierung nachträglich aktivieren, am besten mal im Bios/UEFI nachschauen, das die Virtualisierung aktiv ist.


----------



## Jimini (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux über Oracle VirtualBox installieren*



GamerXDFreak schrieb:


> Zusätzlich habe ich die Virtualisierungs Funktion im BIOS aktiviert ohne erfolg.





TempestX1 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Mainboards muss man die CPU Virtualisierung nachträglich aktivieren, am besten mal im Bios/UEFI nachschauen, das die Virtualisierung aktiv ist.


 

MfG Jimini


----------

